# Credo/Paedobaptism



## R.G. Sassard (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey Guys. I just started getting deep into reformed theology a few years back (or really just theology in general) and I am reformed baptist as of now. Of course, I have learned much from reformed Presbyterian theologians and others such as Anglican as well. I love the things they have to say and have learned a tremendous amount from R.C. Sproul, J.I. Packer, Martyn Lloyd Jones, Calvin, Luther, J.C. Ryle, etc. I grew up in an Episcopal-then-turned-Anglican church and was born again and baptized at 5 years old. I wasn't involved too much in the church, though, until later on in life. But infant baptism was sort of normal to me as I saw it go on in the church, although I wasn't big on it because I believed (and still do) that nobody is saved by baptism. I thought it to be biblical until I began to study more and became credo because that is what I saw in scripture. After becoming baptist and being in a lot of non-reformed baptist churches who are dispensational, I realized that I am not a dispensationalist or fundamentalist by any means and that a lot of their arguments, or rather understandings, against paedobaptism were flawed and that it really came down to a difference in Bible interpretation as they are Dispensational and the reformed are covenant. I hold to a covenant interpretation of the scriptures and I am starting to understand paedobaptism more clearly and understand the reasonings and arguments behind it. As of now, I am not a paedobaptist, but I do not necessarily have anything against it and do not view those who hold to it as inferior or less spiritual or less biblically sound. So I am looking to study further and am wondering if any of you have some helpful input, as well as any recommended books and teachings on baptism. I have been listening to teachings by Ligon Duncan and they have helped a lot. Any recommendations would be appreciated, and thank you in advance.


----------



## JTB.SDG (Apr 15, 2019)

Ryan, it's great to interact with you. I love your kind and charitable spirit. If you'd like to learn more about infant baptism, you might give this a read: https://www.ruinandredemption.com/abraham-additional-resources

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Apr 16, 2019)

Are you looking for paedobaptism input only? If so, I will move your thread to the "Paedo Baptism Answers Only" Forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Apr 16, 2019)

I went through something similar a little over a year ago. I finally, as I’ve seen the Scriptures to teach, adopted covenant baptism (paedobaptism). It has been terribly difficult, so if you are taking this journey, be aware that it isn’t easy. However, it was worth it. 

As for resources, @R. Scott Clark has a blog with good information. Reading John Murray’s _Christian Baptism_ did it for my wife.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello brother,

Your good and warm spirit is greatly appreciated 

I was a convinced Reformed Baptist until November of 2017, then one day I got shook up by the New Testament teaching on the church.

One series that greatly helped me was Ted Donnelly on the matter. Simple and easy to follow, taught with manifest love and respect for those with whom he disagrees.

https://www.monergism.com/legacy/mt/mp3/baptism-mp3-series-edward-donnelly

But really brother, do as you've been doing already: make the Scriptures primary. Study them intently. Digest them. A brother I know came to his conclusions simply going through all the key passages and wrestling through himself, and were you to ask him he would tell you that when he studied the issue he prioritized reading and studying the Scriptures over reading books from either side (though read he did), and he came out a household Baptist. But you want to be able to say, whichever side you land on, that you know all the relevant passages inside and out, and you can explain them for yourself, and defend your view despite other interpretations, and to be able to explain key passages from the other side. So if you stay a Baptist you can sharpen us by speaking fluently from the Scriptures for your side; and if you change, you'll have complete confidence that you are obeying Christ because you know chapter and verse your warrant. This is a mighty issue, an institution of Christ, so take it from His Word.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 2


----------



## HisRobes4Mine (May 4, 2019)

I’m currently listening to Bill Shisko’s Sunday School lectures on the topic of Christian Baptism. It has been very helpful. Hope it helps. https://www.sermonaudio.com/search....ristian+Baptism&keyworddesc=Christian+Baptism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (May 4, 2019)

R.G. Sassard said:


> Hey Guys. I just started getting deep into reformed theology a few years back (or really just theology in general) and I am reformed baptist as of now. Of course, I have learned much from reformed Presbyterian theologians and others such as Anglican as well. I love the things they have to say and have learned a tremendous amount from R.C. Sproul, J.I. Packer, Martyn Lloyd Jones, Calvin, Luther, J.C. Ryle, etc. I grew up in an Episcopal-then-turned-Anglican church and was born again and baptized at 5 years old. I wasn't involved too much in the church, though, until later on in life. But infant baptism was sort of normal to me as I saw it go on in the church, although I wasn't big on it because I believed (and still do) that nobody is saved by baptism. I thought it to be biblical until I began to study more and became credo because that is what I saw in scripture. After becoming baptist and being in a lot of non-reformed baptist churches who are dispensational, I realized that I am not a dispensationalist or fundamentalist by any means and that a lot of their arguments, or rather understandings, against paedobaptism were flawed and that it really came down to a difference in Bible interpretation as they are Dispensational and the reformed are covenant. I hold to a covenant interpretation of the scriptures and I am starting to understand paedobaptism more clearly and understand the reasonings and arguments behind it. As of now, I am not a paedobaptist, but I do not necessarily have anything against it and do not view those who hold to it as inferior or less spiritual or less biblically sound. So I am looking to study further and am wondering if any of you have some helpful input, as well as any recommended books and teachings on baptism. I have been listening to teachings by Ligon Duncan and they have helped a lot. Any recommendations would be appreciated, and thank you in advance.


I am also a Reformed Baptist, and would say that I also have learned a lot from authors who held to a different view on water baptism, but the NT to me clearly seems to indicate that the NC is something new, and that the saved in it alone get water baptized now.


----------



## timfost (May 4, 2019)

Shishko v. White is an excellent debate from two able (and amicable) theologians. It's long, but very worth the time.


----------



## Dachaser (May 4, 2019)

timfost said:


> Shishko v. White is an excellent debate from two able (and amicable) theologians. It's long, but very worth the time.


Which side you do you come down on here?


----------



## timfost (May 4, 2019)

Dachaser said:


> Which side you do you come down on here?



The correct one. 

(I agree with Shishko)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dachaser (May 4, 2019)

timfost said:


> The correct one.
> 
> (I agree with Shishko)


I like White view, but we can be free to be wrong!


----------



## earl40 (May 4, 2019)

Here is a thought of what I believe is the reason most (not all) people think credo is correct here in The United Baptist States of America. Rugged individualism is the norm of where we live, and the reality of the teenage years leads to a certain amount of wanting assurance of the future. Invariably one will hear the Billy Graham's of the world say "choose Jesus and dedicate yourself to Him". Well when one found something (or someone) to follow and lead them through life's varieties one may think all should have some type of experience, which only happens in some type of stadium crusade or church evangelistic effort, which in my opinion saps away the work of what a Pastor does week in and week out.

Thanks for reading my thought above. The nail in the coffin for paedo for me is that if one believes in the sacraments correctly one will understand that children are part of the visible church and are marked out as such in baptism. No amount of dedication, and dragging the kids to church on Sunday, can replace the command Our Lord gave to the Apostles and Pastors (teach and baptize). Bring your little ones into the visible church, and recognize they are not to be denied the mark of belonging to Our Lord.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

